# Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] Informationen beim FTP-Login off



## Benny (13. März 2009)

Ich möchte nicht so viel preisgeben, das gelingt mir auch gut nur nervig das Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] ziemlich viele Infos beim Login preisgibt:


```
Antwort:    220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] ----------
Antwort:    220-You are user number X of 50 allowed.
Antwort:    220-Local time is now XX.XX. Server port: XX.
Antwort:    220-This is a private system - No anonymous login
Antwort:    220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.
Antwort:    220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.
```
*Wie kann ich diese ganzen Informationen aus dem Login entfernen?*

Gruß,
Benny


----------



## Till (13. März 2009)

das ist ziemlich speziell, ich würde da an deiner Stelle mal in einer mailingliste oder einem Forum nachfragen wo pureftpd Entwickler sind.


----------

